# Looking for 2 nights at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for August 24th and 25th in a 1 bedroom. Thank you.



## caterina25 (Aug 18, 2017)

Contact me if available.Thank you


----------



## akqueen01 (Aug 19, 2017)

caterina25 said:


> Contact me if available.Thank you


good evening. I have a unit available if you are still interested.

$100 per night

please let me know.


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 19, 2017)

akqueen01 said:


> good evening. I have a unit available if you are still interested.
> 
> $100 per night
> 
> please let me know.


yes, I'm interested.


----------



## akqueen01 (Aug 19, 2017)

caterina25 said:


> yes, I'm interested.


I will begin the process. I'd like to use PayPal for the payment. I will send you the rental contract after you send me the information required to make the reservation: name (s), address, email and phone.

let .e know when you have a 30 min block of time and we can work on it. thanks!


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 19, 2017)

akqueen01 said:


> I will begin the process. I'd like to use PayPal for the payment. I will send you the rental contract after you send me the information required to make the reservation: name (s), address, email and phone.
> 
> let .e know when you have a 30 min block of time and we can work on it. thanks!


This unit is for my son.He will work with you.Send him an email at efaggiole@gmail.com and he will respond.Thank you


----------



## akqueen01 (Aug 19, 2017)

ok. thx


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 20, 2017)

akqueen01 said:


> ok. thx


Hi ,
My son is still waiting to complete the transaction.Is it still available?Thanks


----------



## akqueen01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yes. He needs to sign and return the rental agreement attached to his invoice and pay via PayPal. I emailed these to him yesterday. 

Then I will forward his reservation. If the unit is no longer available not likely) he will receive a full refund.


----------



## akqueen01 (Aug 21, 2017)

I sent to the wrong email...hubby fixed your son should have the invoice now...


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 21, 2017)

He didn't receive it.His email is efaggiole@gmail.com The dates are August 25-27.Sorry I put the wrong dates


----------



## akqueen01 (Aug 23, 2017)

caterina25 said:


> He didn't receive it.His email is efaggiole@gmail.com The dates are August 25-27.Sorry I put the wrong dates


----------



## akqueen01 (Aug 23, 2017)

we should be set. your son should have received an email confirming his reservation from Bonnet Creek. please let me know if he did not...normally they send us a copy of guest confirmations but for some reason, we can only SEE it in the system.


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 23, 2017)

akqueen01 said:


> we should be set. your son should have received an email confirming his reservation from Bonnet Creek. please let me know if he did not...normally they send us a copy of guest confirmations but for some reason, we can only SEE it in the system.


He said he received a confirmation.Thank you


----------

